# Sony A380



## Ralest42 (Jun 29, 2014)

This camera is the first that I've had with interchangeable lenses. I can't complain about it, it was a gift when this camera first came out. 

For lenses I have the 
Sony 75-300
Sony 55-200
Sony 18-55
Rokinon 500MM with 2X teleconverter
Polaroid Super Telephoto 3.5x
Polaroid .43x Wide Angle
Polaroid 2.2X telephoto
Polaroid .42x Fisheye lens
Polaroid .21x Super Fisheye lens

Anyway the point being, I've got a bunch of lenses and I'm wondering what is the best lens to get for distance shots. Now, the Rokinon lens get's some good distance and I think possibly if I were able to figure out how to use it, pwhich ossibly requires a tripod that maybe the lens I need. I've seen some incredible pictures where people have caught birds in motion, taking fish out of the water, and I can only assume that these were done at some incredible distances. 

So, for someone without much means is there any good telephoto lenses for this camera? I'm obviously not looking to purchase anything anytime to soon as I do have to figure out how to use these lenses I've already got.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 30, 2014)

Long focal length will help. Your 500mm mirror is long enough if you learn some skills about wildlife.
Most of us experienced wildlife photographers have learned how to get close to our subjects so we don't need 1000mm+.
It takes time, and dedication to get the awesome shots that you will see (ex. coastalconn or nzmacro ...).
Both have different equipment, but both have learned about their subjects to be able to use the equipment to the fullest.

Learn to use what you have.


----------



## Ralest42 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks, I am of course working on learning my equipment first and foremost. While I've got advice and suggestions from numerous people which I am trying to incorporate, I tend to also try to think of the next step. Might be one of my biggest problems, but, thanks for the comment.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 30, 2014)

If you are considering a future wildlife lens ... the Tamron 150-600mm is the one most talked about, as it is inexpensive (for a long focal length zoom).
I've just picked up the Sony 70-400mm G1, which is a great lens and my wife has the Tamron 200-500mm which she likes a lot ... both used so it cut down the price to just about affordable.


----------

